# Resting period necessary or not?



## Brabantia (Nov 6, 2015)

During the winter time if I can provide enough light (artificiel light) and if I am not short of heating does the Paphiopedilum and Phragmipedium need a resting period ? Continue they to grow under these conditions? What is your experience on these conditions ?
I remember a French grower (know on this forum as Brachy) which was growing huge Paph and Phragmipedium in its basement under light and in S/H mode (rockwool) with great succes.


----------



## fibre (Nov 6, 2015)

It belongs to the species. Niveum for example flowers better with a near dry rest in December and January. Helenae needs to kept cool with less water in winter.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Nov 6, 2015)

when I went from lights to greenhouse..things bloomed that never bloomed for me before (micranthum, armeniacum, leuchochilum, roths, to name a few). My guess was due to lot less watering in the winter time and of course could get the temps down to 52 F for a couple weeks consistently. My multifloral hybrids hated it though...they seem to like lots of light and warm temps without a break


----------



## gonewild (Nov 6, 2015)

fibre said:


> It belongs to the species. Niveum for example flowers better with a near dry rest in December and January. Helenae needs to kept cool with less water in winter.




The rest period you describe induces the plaants to bloom so it is needed for flowering.
If as Brabantia said the conditions are kept as a perpetual Spring will those species suffer from lack of a rest period. Or will the continue vegetative growth year round resulting in a bigger plant for a years growth period?

Phrags dont need a rest period, as long as they have growing conditions they continue to grow. I suspect most Paphs are the same but not sure about all the species.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Nov 6, 2015)

In my experience there are many Paphs that will grow and bloom in any season as long as they have the light, temperature and other factors to do so - Barbata and Cochlopetalum types mostly - and never show any sign of needing a winter rest. Multiflorals often have more definite seasonality and respond positively to some seasonal change in conditions. 

Many Brachypetalum and Parvisepalum definitely want a cooler drier winter semi-dormancy. Section Paphiopedilum species and hybrids want a more moderate winter rest.

There are certainly exceptions in every group, and hybrids may be less predictable, especially hybrids between groups.

Just one of the reasons I cringe whenever someone suggests one general set of conditions for all Paphs. So the answer to the question "Does Paphiopedilum need a resting period?" is yes, no and maybe/somewhat.


----------



## My Green Pets (Nov 6, 2015)

I have read several accounts of micranthums and Magic Lanterns blooming beautifully and then dying or diminishing. Apparently they need a cooler, drier rest in order to thrive.


----------

